# Need help getting my 2 cats to like eachother



## KingBullGod (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi,

I have 2 cats, both are male and castrated. The one is 4 years old, and the other is just 8 months old. None of the 2 cats have met an other cat face to face...

The younger cat lives in a very small balcony in my flat, and that's the reason I want him to move in. It's time for him to move in with the other cat. 

The older cat lives only in my room and has also access to my rooms balcony which is pretty big, so I assume that the limited living area would be a problem for the cats to get used to each other.

In the beginning, the older cat did not tolerate the newcomer at all, and was hissing almost immediatly. Now, there's no direct threat or hissing or such. I can now even have the 2 cats go loose in the room, although they are chasing each other, and "boxing" eachother (without claws). I thought this was a clear sign of improvement at first, but 2 months have passed now, and they are still chasing each other, and they don't seem to be able to relax when they are together.

I do not know what to do...

They young newcomer is full of energy, and want's to run and fight with the other cat mostly for fun, while the old cat never gives up protecting his area...

I have tried a lot. Such as letting them smell and seeing each other frequently, letting them litter and eat together (both have their own litterbox and plate (this works quite fine), and more...


I would really appreciate some help here. I am desperate to get these cats like each other.

Do I need to keep on trying or should I try or do something else?

Please help!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sounds like they are playing - my two still chase and play fight every day with each other and love each other loads. I'd just let them carry on and they will be fine.


----------



## KingBullGod (Jan 25, 2009)

spid said:


> sounds like they are playing ....


Nah, they younger cat might be playing, but the older one definetly doesn't. I need to make him accept the newcomer somehow....

Any ides?


----------

